# konosuke zdp-189 gyuto



## obtuse (Mar 8, 2011)

Anyone see This konosuke zdp-189 gyuto? http://www.toshoknifearts.com/shop/knives/240mm-zdp-189-gyuto-konosuketosho-collaboration what do you think?


----------



## mainaman (Mar 8, 2011)

I think it is way too expensive.
I'd rather get a honyaki knife to that.


----------



## obtuse (Mar 8, 2011)

mainaman said:


> I think it is way too expensive.
> I'd rather get a honyaki knife to that.



It's also Canadian dollars. The edge would probably last way longer than a honyaki knife.


----------



## tk59 (Mar 8, 2011)

obtuse said:


> It's also Canadian dollars. The edge would probably last way longer than a honyaki knife.


 
I'm sure this is a great knife. However, zdp is well known to lose it's ultimate sharpness relatively quickly. How long the edge would last depends on what you use it. I'm not convinced zdp would outlast carbon steel cutting non-acidic foods by any significant margin. If you're talking about cutting acidic foods, any decent stainless will outlast any non-stainless.


----------



## obtuse (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm very well aware of that. I just thought it was interesting that konosuke would produce a zdp-189 knife. I doubt many people have tried zdp-189, I certainly can't afford to. In my mind I can tell myself that the HD is just as good. I wonder what they think about the steel at konosuke.


----------



## mainaman (Mar 8, 2011)

I personally do not subscriibe to the mystic of ZDP, it could be superb steel but IMHO HRC 66+ is not what tells the story. 
From what the description says this s custom production knife, so if they are not making it on a reg basis that means it is not worth the trouble.
I can see how one can buy this from a pure collector stand point though.


----------



## jaybett (Mar 8, 2011)

mainaman said:


> I personally do not subscriibe to the mystic of ZDP, it could be superb steel but IMHO HRC 66+ is not what tells the story.
> From what the description says this s custom production knife, so if they are not making it on a reg basis that means it is not worth the trouble.
> I can see how one can buy this from a pure collector stand point though.


 
The custom knife HRC is 66-68, the production knives are going to be HRC 65. At the bottom of the site, they are taking pre-orders. 

Isn't ZDP and Cowry X, similar steels? Maybe that is what burnishes ZDP's reputation. And yes I know that they are both powdered steels. 

I've been looking to pick up some toys, from Canada. The Canadian dollar is worth more then the American dollar. 

RRLover from the forum that shall not be named, owns a ZDP gyuto. He put it up for sale, a few weeks ago. 

Japanese Chef Knives, has ZDP knives at a lower price. In my eyes they are also a better looking knife. 

Jay


----------



## JohnnyChance (Mar 8, 2011)

Not really a fan of the profile either.


----------



## Darkhoek (Mar 8, 2011)

JohnnyChance said:


> Not really a fan of the profile either.


 
Agreed. I think this knife got way to much belly and rise towards the tip for a Jp gyuto. It's almost like a Kramer suji 

DarKHoek


----------



## Rottman (Mar 8, 2011)

jaybett said:


> Isn't ZDP and Cowry X, similar steels?



Both have 3% carbon and 20% chromium plus some additives and can be hardened into the high 60s rockwell C.


----------



## obtuse (Mar 8, 2011)

I think the profile is the same as other konosuke knives and pretty standard for Sakai type gyutos. I like the profile, but I do admit I prefer a French profile better. The knife maybe worth the price to somebody. I'm not trying to defend it, I'm sure it may be somebody's ideal knife.


----------



## Rottman (Mar 8, 2011)

jaybett said:


> RRLover from the forum that shall not be named, owns a ZDP gyuto. He put it up for sale, a few weeks ago.
> 
> Japanese Chef Knives, has ZDP knives at a lower price. In my eyes they are also a better looking knife.



All these knives are clad, the Konosuke is monosteel. Two years back when the Suisin dreamcraft site was all the rage they had (and prob. still have) solid ZDP as an option. From what I remember the quotes people got back were all multiple thousand bucks.


----------



## LucasFur (Aug 16, 2016)

It is a rather nice knife. Price is arguably pretty high, but keep in mind it comes with a nice box and a very nice saya. Also it has a custom handle and its probably the most quantity of ZDP on the market at the moment. it looks like its 55mm tall at least. Its really a solid choice for that person that wants the ultimate stainless knife. Im sure tosho has people coming in willing to spend big bucks but dont want maintenance.


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Aug 16, 2016)

Why are you digging up a 6 year old thread?


----------



## krx927 (Aug 17, 2016)

Chicagohawkie said:


> Why are you digging up a 6 year old thread?



he he, was wondering why I did not see the knife in the link :rofl2:


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (Aug 17, 2016)

There's a new Konosuke zdp-189 at Tosho: https://toshoknifearts.com/shop/knives/konosuke-240mm-zdp-189-gyuto-ebony-silver-spacer


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Aug 17, 2016)

Good lord. Looks like the 20% increase is in effect with this one. Oh my


----------



## alterwisser (Aug 17, 2016)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Good lord. Looks like the 20% increase is in effect with this one. Oh my



Holy sh**. I mean, nice looking profile, pretty handle and a great steel (I heard), but $1500??? Even if it's CAD ...


----------



## RDalman (Aug 18, 2016)

I can understand the price. No matter what route you go, making a long thin knife out of a steel in this kind is a very demanding task. So, expensive materials, that take alot extra time and abrasives to work... But of course as usual supply/demand will be in place as well.


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Aug 18, 2016)

It appears to have a cladding line in one of the photos. So if it's not a mono steel zdp blade, then 1500 is insane for the knife! Sukenari makes one that sells way less than half that! Prices have gone nuts, so it doesn't surprise me.


----------



## katana110 (Aug 18, 2016)

no friendly price&#65281;zdp-189 hrc is a little crazy&#65281;it is hard to sharp&#65281;but i find that there are too many lazy chef around me&#65292;they dont like sharp his knife&#65281;they like high-hrc steel knife&#65281;so zdp -189 is a good choice for them&#65281;[emoji1]


----------

